# Reciprocal Arrangements?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Following on from problems in the Chunnel..

When the Ferry Companies/Chunnel are unable to provide a service for whatever reason they all seem to have a 'reciprocal arrangement' whereby you can opt to travel with another crossing/means at no extra cost or get a full refund.
I'm just wondering how this is all financed? Are we to expect a short term pricerise to absorb all this extra expense from Eurotunnel or is it covered by some sort of insurance policy?
Similarly, will the ferry companies be lowering all their prices because of all the profits they have made at the expense of Eurotunnel :roll: 

Yours, naively curious of Lincolnshire...

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

Years ago, if the Sally Line were unable to operate, they gave you a ticket for a "standby" space on the next available SeaLink service from Dover.

My guess would be that, if due to reasons outside the operator's control they could not provide a service, and other operators were willing to carry the customer, no money would change hands.

Let's say 100 coaches were unable to use the tunnel this weekend. These coaches are shared between P&O. SeaFrance and TransEuropa. The restaurants would be taking good money, the ale would flow, the bandit machines would be busy and the channel shop would be busy too.

As for profits on the eastern channel. are any of the shiipng firms making a profit? A few ferries fully loaded for a few days will certainly help though.

On the trains, certain tickets are restricted to operators. However, if due to a severe line blockage it would be comon place for one company to accept another companies tickets in order to minimise the effect on the customer.

Equally, when I worked on the trains, I was often asked by station staff to carry customers with the "wrong" tickets for what ever reason. If however a customer turned up will nill with the wrong ticket, the she/he was charged accordingly.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Russ;

I bet tears are shed when they see all that business going to a rival  

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hello again

Now imagine a ferry company called "PeeJaysails.com"

I am your mareting manager.

I would be on the blower, newspapers and everything stating

"I am pleased to be able to offer all LOADED coaches the chance to travel for just £10 each way - paid at the docks - on production of a Eurotunnel ticket".

Think about it - coaches are easy to load, take up little space compared to cars in relation to the number of people per vehicle - they will all need feeding etc.

The ancilliary revenue from on board sales would be tremendous and also, a good chance for the ferries to "move ahead".

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Ferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Think about it - coaches are easy to load


Looking at your avatar, not all of 'em 8)

pete


----------

